# So proud of my girl



## Mishka&Milo (Jan 4, 2014)

We took mishka to visit some safe, vaccinated friends today. It was her first time off of the leash... She behaved so well! She came when I called, and looked to me for approval before playing. There was also some agility equipment so I decided to just let her walk around it to get used to it. To my surprise, she followed my hand through a tunnel, and over a very low a frame. (No jumps of course!) I just expected her to run along beside it. 

Her friend.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Good job. Both of you!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Well done, sounds like a great day!


----------

